# Ver- und Entschluesselungen



## simon_m (10. Apr 2007)

Hallo.
Ich interessiere mich ein wenig fuer Ver- und Entschluesselungstechniken. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie etwas in der Richtung geproggt, weil ich das Interesse noch nicht so lange habe und momentan keine Zeit?nicht das richtige Equipment habe, aber ich wollte mich schonmal ein bisschen informieren. Ich denke, ich habe ein paar gut Ideen fuer VERschluesselungsalgorithmen, aber ich habe KEINE Ahnung, wie man entschluesseln soll, wenn man den Algorithmus nicht kennt. Es gibt einfach so viele Moeglichkeiten etwas zu vrschluesseln, dass ich nicht weiss, wie man anfangen soll. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine Idee oder schonmal etwas in dieser Art gemacht.

Bis dann
Simon


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

> Ich denke, ich habe ein paar gut Ideen fuer VERschluesselungsalgorithmen,


Ich denke das solltest du den Mathematikern überlassen.



> aber ich habe KEINE Ahnung, wie man entschluesseln soll, wenn man den Algorithmus nicht kennt.


Ein guter Algorithmus zeichnet sich dadurch aus das man ohne den Schlüssel nicht entschlüsseln kann, und das unabhängig davon ob der Algorithmus bekannt ist oder nicht. Alles andere kann man getrost in die Tonne treten.

Was ist deine Frage?


----------



## simon_m (10. Apr 2007)

Zuerst Mal: Ich will keine bahnbrechenden Sicherheitsalgorithmen proggen. Ich dachte nur, dass ich das mit einem Freund vll zusammen als einen kleinen Wettbewerb machen koennte. Wir proggen Algorithmen und dann muss andere versuchen den zu knacken. Ist sowas nicht moeglich?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

Natürlich ist das möglich, geht aber am Thema vorbei.
Verschlüsselung erfolgt in der Regel mit einem bekannten Algorithmus und einem unbekannten Schlüssel.
Bei euch wäre es dann andersrum.
Wieviel "Spaß" das ganze macht sei mal dahin gestellt  :wink:


----------



## simon_m (10. Apr 2007)

Ok, aber das beantwortet noch nicht die Frage, wie man das ganze angehen wuerde...sagen wir, man bekommt nur den Text (200 Woerter), der mit dem Algo verschluesselt wurde. Wie koennte man dann anfangen?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

Wenn man beispielsweise davon ausgeht das es sich um eine einfache Substitution Cypher handelt (Buchstaben werden durch andere ersetzt) dann folgt eine statistische Analyse des Texts die mit der relativen Häufigkeitsverteilung von Buchstaben in der vermuteten Sprache verglichen werden.


----------



## simon_m (10. Apr 2007)

ok, so weit verstehe ich das noch perfekt. Aber sobald es ein bisschen komplizierter wird habe ich keine Ahnung mehr. Wenn du das jetzt nicht alles beschreiben willst, kennst du eine gute Website?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kryptoanalyse


----------



## Redfrettchen (10. Apr 2007)

Die nächsthöhere Form wäre eine polyalphabetische Verschlüsselung (z.B. Vigenère). Da setzt man an, in dem man den Text gegen sich selbst verschiebt und die Übereinstimmungen zählt. Dadurch erhält man mögliche Schlüsselwortlängen und kann den Text zersieben und die einzelnen Teiltexte mittels Häufigkeitsanalyse nach einem Schlüssel suchen.

Aber das basiert alles auf elementarem Grundwissen von Kryptologie, du musst dich also schon zumindest ein bisschen belesen (Wikipedia o.ä.).


----------



## simon_m (10. Apr 2007)

Ok, ich habe mir den Artikel bei Wikipedia mal durchgelesen. Leider sagen die da dasselbe:


> In der Forschung wird Kryptoanalyse heute meistens auf Verfahren angewendet, deren Spezifikation bekannt sind. Dies entspricht dem Kerckhoffs-Prinzip, nach dem die Sicherheit nur auf der Geheimhaltung des Schlüssels beruhen sollte.


Dementsprechend beziehen sich dann auch die Entschluesselungsverfahren darauf.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Apr 2007)

man kann hier die Standardverfahren aufzählen, aber nach denen verschlüsselt (und entschlüsselt) man eh nur, wenn man sie kennt,
also kannst du gleich ein Standard-Buch dazu lesen, 
(wenn du dir selber selbst sowas einfaches wie Caesar ausdenkst, Respekt)

ansonsten kann man 200 Wörter auf jede erdenkliche Art verschlüsseln,
wenn der Schlüssel passend gewählt ist, dann kannst du als verschlüsselten Text
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...
senden, da kann man lange drin suchen..

ist das hier ein Plauder-Thread?


----------



## simon_m (11. Apr 2007)

hmm...ich verstehe...vergessen wir das ganze einfach...


----------

